# Salsa lessons



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi folks,

Is anybody aware of A dance school in the Katemeya area that can teach Salsa please?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Searched Facebook and it came up with this closed group:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/126788734066994/?fref=ts


----------



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

Gounie said:


> Searched Facebook and it came up with this closed group:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/126788734066994/?fref=ts


Thanks Gounie, this is perfect.


----------

